# Beckhoff KL 6001 + Simatic Manager



## demmy86 (30 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
git es eine Möglichkeit die Baudrate der RS232 Kommunikationsklemme über den Simaticmanager bzw in der HWConfig zu verändern?

Bzw. wie kann ich das sonst einstellen?

Und habe ich da pro Klemme wirklich nur 6byte senden und empfangen zur verfügung?

MfG


----------



## trinitaucher (30 September 2010)

demmy86 schrieb:


> git es eine Möglichkeit die Baudrate der RS232 Kommunikationsklemme über den Simaticmanager bzw in der HWConfig zu verändern?


Nicht direkt, nur indirekt über sog "Registerkomminkation". Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das über die Prozessdaten funktioniert. Kenne das nur mit dem Prozessabbild im TwinCAT.


demmy86 schrieb:


> Bzw. wie kann ich das sonst einstellen?


Per Kabel+Software über den Buskoppler.


demmy86 schrieb:


> Und habe ich da pro Klemme wirklich nur 6byte senden und empfangen zur verfügung?


Kommt auf die Klemme an. Es gibt welche mit größerem Prozessabbild.


----------



## demmy86 (30 September 2010)

Hallo,

das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.
Das heißt also ich brauche unbedingt die KS2000 Software mit entsprechendem Kabel.

Weisst du zufällig auch wo man solch ein kabel günstig erwerben kann?

Gruß


----------



## Bjornf (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo demmy86
Entschuldigung mein Deutsch Ich bin Schwede
KS 2000 und Kabel ist nicht notwendig mit Registerkommunikation kann man viele sonderfunktionen in Beckhoffklemmen nützen.
KL6001 ist ein bisschen schwieriger da er E/A als byte hast statt normaleweise Word aber.....
Beispiel KL6001, kein program nur auf Variable schreiben
Wenn Du auf ctrl 160 schreibst (128+32,Register32 Lesen)
Kommt als Antwort auf DataIn0 DataIn1 eine Kode für baudrate.
Standard wert 6 ist 9600, wert 7 ist 19200.
Wenn Du auf DataOut 0 und 1, wert7 (Baudrate19200) schriebst und auf Ctrl 228 (196+32, Register32 ), hat der Klemme 19200Baud
http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Document/BusTermi/BusTermi/KL6001de.pdf
seite 11
Alle Klemmen haben Klemmennummer auf Register 8.
Wenn du 132 (128+ 8, Reg 8 Lesen) auf Ctrl hast kommt 6001 als Antwort in "Word" DataIn0 + 1
P.S Anzhal byte in der Klemme ist nicht bez. wichtig es ist bytes/ SPS cycle
Supplement 
http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Software/TwinCAT/Infosystem/1033/chm/TcPlcLibSerialCom.chm
kostet was aber ist sehr bequem zu verwenden
Gruss
bjornf


----------



## demmy86 (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Nur wie funktioniert das mit dieser Registerkommunikation? bzw. wo muss ich da hin? in den HWManager?
hatte damit leider bisher noch nichts zu tun?

Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (1 Oktober 2010)

Du gehst in den System-Manager (Free-Run-Mode) und kannst dort dann auf die Eingänge der KL6001 schreiben und die Ausgänge der KL6001 lesen.


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Oktober 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Du gehst in den System-Manager (Free-Run-Mode) und kannst dort dann auf die Eingänge der KL6001 schreiben und die Ausgänge der KL6001 lesen.


Er hat aber nicht den TwinCAT System Manager, sondern den Simatic HW Manager.


----------



## Cerberus (1 Oktober 2010)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Er hat aber nicht den TwinCAT System Manager, sondern den Simatic HW Manager.


 
Uuups! 

Aber die Ein- / Ausgänge müsste er trotzdem haben oder? Kann er dort "händisch" irgendwelche Werte eintragen?
Dann müsste das auch dort gehen.


----------



## demmy86 (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ja ich bin im SImatic Manager in der HW Konfig.

Also alles was ich sehe wenn ich die Eigenschaften des Kopplers öffne sind
Gerätespezifische Parameter und Hexparametrierung. 
Wenn ich die Eigenschaften der eizelnen Klemmen öffne dann kann ich lediglich die Adresse einstellen.

kennt jemand einen Weg das über s7 ein zu stellen?

MfG


----------



## Bjornf (1 Oktober 2010)

Der klemme belegt in Profibus Bytearray 0-5 Ein und gleich Aus.
Mit byteoffset 0 ist IB0 status und QB0 Ctrl
Mit 160 auf QB0 Kommt antwort 0x06 Auf IB1 und 0x00 auf IB2.
Mit 136 auf IB1 0x71 und IB2 0x17 ,0x1771 =6001

Ich habe mit IBH Softec S5/S7 für Windows und Hilscher Profibus Karte getestet

bjornf
Erweitrung
 In sps-forum Siemens hat PeterEF, 2007  volgende tip gegeben
Zitat
"Bei Wago (Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft) gibt es hier: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/index_d.htm unter "Anwendungen\Gesamtübersicht\Ansteuerung einer seriellen Klemme 750-65X mit einer SIMATIC S7 " ein S7-Projekt zum Download, darin ein FB für die Ansteuerung der (baugleichen?) WAGO-Klemme mit RS232.

Laß mal bitte hören, obs funktioniert
Ich Vermute es ist Profibus oder ??? aber spielt so viel Ich verstehe keine Rolle. """


----------



## demmy86 (3 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen ich habe jetzt inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden denk ich.

Dank Onkel Dagobert habe ich von einer erweiterten GSD von Beckhoff erfahren (auf der Beckhoffseite erhälltlich), mit der man auch ganz normal über die Eigenschaften im HWManager die Klemmen konfigurieren kann. Diese GSD gibt es aber leider nur für den BK3120 und BK3150. 
Macht aber nix, denn ich konfiguriere alle meine Klemmen an einem BK3150 und verteile sie dann an die BK3000. 
Ich denke das wird funktionieren, da die Einstellungen in der Klemme selber gespeichert werden.

Ich hoffe das könnte für euch nützlich sein! 

Gruß


----------



## demmy86 (20 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

alsooo ich habe jetzt inzwischen die klemme konfiguriert mit 19200 baud.

jedoch egal was ich anschliesse an die rs232, ich bekomme im PEW keinlerlei reaktion.

ich habe versucht die daten per ASCII zu senden und als binärzahl, aber nichts, keine änderung. ich denke auch wenn die klemme nur blödsinn empfangen würde, dann würde sich ja in irgendeiner form mal einen wert änden.
wenn ich den mikrocontroller an den pc hänge, kann ich über ein terminalprogramm die daten die er sendet empfangen und lesen. also am mikrocontroller liegt es denk ich nicht. müssten denn nicht auch mal die led's an der Kl6001 für rxd und txd flacken um das senden bzw empfangen von daten zu signalisieren? die leuchten permanent. 

was kann ich noch versuchen? muss ich die daten von der klemme erst irgendwie abholen? ich kann sie doch ganz normal aus dem PEW anrufen oder?
oder muss ich 5 byte daten auf einmal an die KL senden, denn momentan sende ich weniger?

was mir auch aufgefallen ist wenn ich etwas in das entsprechende PAW schreibe, dann ändert sich das PEW aber wieso??? das passiert auch wenn ich alles an der KL abklemme!? wie kann das sein?

ich hoffe jemand hat eine idee!

gruß demmy


----------

